# Quality Dog House ?



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I am looking for a good quality dog house to replace the "DogDen 3". I purchased 2 of them and they both rusted out on the side from the male dogs urinating on them. The "DogDen 2" was much nicer but it is too small for my dog. If anyone could recommend a website or manufacturer I would appreciate it.


----------

